# Anyone using u torrent for downloading



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Have used it before but suddenly it wont download ??


----------



## websaver (Nov 21, 2009)

I had the same problem. Just click options---setup guide then run test, it will then configure it to work


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

websaver said:


> I had the same problem. Just click options---setup guide then run test, it will then configure it to work


Excellent ty all sorted :clap2:


----------

